

Dear Google: I'm not a spammer selling things - I'm a buyer - chermanowicz

Google seems to think that I&#x27;m a spammer.  But really they&#x27;re keeping a bunch of designers (5 or 6 now) from possibly getting my business.<p>I&#x27;m trying to get in touch with a couple design studios about a web design project.<p>I&#x27;m emailing them via the addresses they provide on their sites, and Google is rejecting my message:<p>&quot;Message rejected by Google Groups. Please visit http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mail.google.com&#x2F;support&#x2F;bin&#x2F;answer.py?hl=en&amp;answer=188131 to review our Bulk Email Senders Guidelines.&quot;<p>Is this a spam message?<p>&quot;[Dear Designer] -- I came across your site recently and was impressed with the work
you&#x27;ve done.<p>[My company] is looking to re-do our website and build a small portfolio of
illustrations&#x2F;icons that we can use in marketing (and potentially within
our product).  We&#x27;ve already started a &quot;branding&#x2F;logo&quot; exercise internally
so we&#x27;re mainly looking for a partner to help design our web experience and
generate some high-quality illustrations&#x2F;graphics that help tell the story
of our business&#x2F;product.<p>So, I&#x27;m interested in learning more about your work with [tech B2B&#x2F;enterprise] design projects.<p><i>About us:</i>  [50 word summary of our company]<p>You can imagine that we&#x27;re looking for a design partner that understands our product and its value and how to communicate it.  Can you share some examples of stuff you&#x27;ve done that might make sense
given all the above?<p>Thanks&quot;
======
mariuolo
Why use google groups if you're addressing the recipients directly?

